# snd_uaudio



## hruodr (Feb 6, 2021)

How do I know, what devices are exactly suported?

I tryed with cheap USB cards and works. But what about for example Sound Blaster SB0490?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2021)

hruodr said:


> But what about for example Sound Blaster SB0490?


Does it support the USB audio class specification? If yes, then yes. The driver is for a specific USB audio standard. If the USB audio device supports that then the driver will work.





__





						Document Library | USB-IF
					






					www.usb.org


----------



## hruodr (Feb 7, 2021)

The best info one can get to recognize it seems to be: "plug and play".


----------

